# Tolkien's work = The One Ring?



## GuardianRanger (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm not really sure which forum this goes in, I think this is the closest.

Take a look at this article talking about the Tolkien estate and using the material in movies. As I read the article, I got to thinking that to some members of the Tolkien family, the body of work produced by JRRT has _become_ The One Ring. Granted, I'm no where near a position where I could agree with one side or the other...but I can see similarities. You can see how the estate prizes those works almost to the point of hoarding them.

Maybe I'm being to harsh, maybe the article is biased, maybe I'm reading too much between the lines.

Just an observation.

Does anyone see that at all?


----------



## Freawine (Dec 8, 2003)

> *Tolkien would not only have approved of Peter Jackson’s movies, but would have been delighted by films such as The Matrix, Star Wars and Terminator because he loved to see the arts ask ultimate questions in a bold and visionary context.”*



I doubt very, very much that Tolkien would have been delighted with PJ's work: he didn't make an addaptation, he rewrote the story to his liking, irresponsibly, as if he had a weak knowledge of the story (maybe he does  ) and with little if any consideration for the Professor's work, plus while having the presumption of stating again and again that he's true to Tolkien's work and how much he loves it...a little less hypocrisy might have been good. Christopher, however, seems to be *a lot* more faithful to his father's writings, as stated in the article:



> *From all of the work Christopher has done it is clear that he has displayed enormous integrity in refusing to compromise his editorial standard on anything he has been a part of. He has made every effort to bring his father’s visions to realisation *_without adding his own touches_ *and I think that is the key point *(emphasis mine)



The _Matrix_, however, he might have enjoyed, if only for the epic and religious feeling, biblical references and mythological content in it, but then again I'm biased  The same goes for _Star Wars_.



> *For many of the thousands of Tolkien purists dotting the globe, the family’s stance has been entirely correct. But for every purist, there is a Tolkien fan who has been waiting years for these films to be made*




As a purist I must say that I agree  We know how Tolkien was suspicious of adaptations, at one point he stated that they tended to reduce things to a purely human level (and how true that is!), so Christopher is doing what he feels to be according to his father's ideas: protect his work from twisted minds such as PJ's...considering the amount of rubish he did with his cinematic production, no wonder! And for those who were waiting for these movies to be made, I have two things to say: 1) I hardly see how can a movie be so important in order for one to enjoy the book: quite honestly I couldn't care less if none was ever made, my love for Tolkien's work does not depend on it and no film at all is quite better than a low quality one such as PJ's; 2) If they were expecting for the Professor's work to reach the cinema they'll have to keep waiting: what we have is only superficially related to the original _Lord of the Rings_. But I suppose that to some that is quite enough, a sight-seeing tour to Middle-Earth being satisfatory. Others have read the book so long ago that they hardly know what are the differences between the two versions.



> *“But the demands of the medium mean we either had to make changes or a 12-hour movie, and it’s surely ridiculous to suggest that we could have done anything different.”*




The man really doesn't get it. There's a difference between changing things to reduce the size of the story and to change it with no rational motive of any kind: just PJ's idiotic, irresponsible and hyperactive ego, of course


----------



## MrFrodo (Dec 8, 2003)

> Tolkien would not only have approved of Peter Jackson’s movies, but would have been delighted by films such as The Matrix, Star Wars and Terminator because he loved to see the arts ask ultimate questions in a bold and visionary context.”



Tolkien would have know deep down one day it would be made into a movie. It could have been worse....Pj did a good job....and to be honest was as true as anyway could be to the movie..i think tolkien would have picked the same actors....everythign just goes so well.....



> The Matrix, however, he might have enjoyed, if only for the epic and religious feeling, biblical references and mythological content in it, but then again I'm biased The same goes for Star Wars.



i dont think so.....yeah he may haev like the mytholigical aspect....and biblical references..but the film!!! he would have hated such a awful ending.....peace??? not tolkiens....he would have been dissappointed.....seeing such a great story end like that....


----------



## Freawine (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrFrodo _
> *I dont think so.....yeah he may haev like the mytholigical aspect....and biblical references..but the film!!! he would have hated such a awful ending.....peace??? not tolkiens....he would have been dissappointed.....seeing such a great story end like that.... *



The ending is of peace, such as Tolkien's _Lord of the Rings_ in which, it should be noted, Aragorn gives the former lands of Sauron to it's surviving servants to dwell in. Neo's death is coincident with something you can find in Frodo's words to Sam in the Grey Havens. Probably you missed that part...


----------



## MrFrodo (Dec 14, 2003)

......


> Neo's death is coincident with something you can find in Frodo's words to Sam in the Grey Havens. Probably you missed that part...




Neo is he dead???........ if i remember the oracle is asked by the little girl if she will see Neo.....if i remember shes say maybe....

Would you say lord of the Rings end with peace......well i wouldnt....maybe we should have a poll on that one....thats down to opinion


----------

